
Columbia Downed by Megalightning (2005) - mattnumbe
http://www.holoscience.com/wp/columbia-downed-by-megalightning/
======
mattnumbe
There are two reasons I posted this:

1\. One of the companies we started working with is named after megalightning
(ELVES-Emission of Light and Very Low Frequency perturbations due to
Electromagnetic Pulse Sources). I had never heard of megalightning before and
wondered why.

2\. There seems to be very little information about ELVES and wanted to know
if anyone had some insight on it.

